# Time for another Marietta Area get together???



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I am feeling another Marietta get together coming on. What do yall say? I can only go on Wednesdays though. So anyone up for a Wednesday night dinner???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 12, 2010)

One or two weeks out.  Pick a place.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's do it.  Where and a when is all I need.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2010)

"Bout time for a door burnin' if we can get John to bring another one. I'm ready to get the fire barrel going again if y'all want to do an outside gathering. I can light the grill if you want to cook some dogs or whatever. If not this time we will difintely plan one for another time.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd love to burn one of your doors Al!!!!! But between work and hunting I can't til early in Nov!!!!! But I'll keep a watch just incase ya'll pick a day and I can!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 13, 2010)

Al33 said:


> "Bout time for a door burnin' if we can get John to bring another one. I'm ready to get the fire barrel going again if y'all want to do an outside gathering. I can light the grill if you want to cook some dogs or whatever. If not this time we will difintely plan one for another time.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe we could do a dinner, say ?? Next Wednesday, then plan a door burn and cookout at Aka next month??  Just thinking.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I cant next Wednesday we will be in Alabama for a design build competition we have been preparing for for a year now. So either the Wednesday after that or yall can go ahead and go next Wednesday?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 13, 2010)

We can wait fer you,, since you set it up and all....

Been out to the core prop much?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got some mighty fine burning pallets Al!   I can bring ya some wood!


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 13, 2010)

Wednesdays are good for me. but I'll have to check the schedule prepared by the "Social Director"


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 14, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> We can wait fer you,, since you set it up and all....
> 
> Been out to the core prop much?



Havent been in two weeks. Just got back from chicago and getting ready for alabama next week. Hunting sunday and monday for sure. May go out tomorrow morning or should I say this morning in a few hours....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 18, 2010)

So is this gonna happen or what?????????????


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 18, 2010)

How about Wednesday October 27th? 7:30 at the rib ranch???


----------



## BuckyD (Oct 19, 2010)

*Marietta Gathering*

I would love to join in if that's OK.. Please give me a heads up...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2010)

BuckyD said:


> I would love to join in if that's OK.. Please give me a heads up...



More than welcome to join us Knuckledraggers

It looks like next Wednesday it is.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 19, 2010)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> How about Wednesday October 27th? 7:30 at the rib ranch???



10-fo


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm gonna try to make it.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 19, 2010)

Good deal. I am in for next wed. The 27th.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 19, 2010)

i should be there


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> i should be there



Bring your girlfriend....





I'll be there if I don't have to work...


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 19, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> I'm hungry.



You,re always hungry.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> You,re always hungry.



True. 

But it's the company that lures me from my cave.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 20, 2010)

Someone wanna refresh my memory on where the wibbie ranch is?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone wanna refresh my memory on where the wibbie ranch is?



Marietta on Hwy 5.  http://www.theribranch.com/index.html






Looks like I get off of work at 4 that day!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Marietta on Hwy 5.  http://www.theribranch.com/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quick, change the date.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick, change the date.


----------



## germag (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll see ya'll there...I haven't made one of these shindigs in a while....


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good deal. I am in for next wed. The 27th.



I'm leaving for the Horse Creek hunt


Ya'll have fun!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll be outta town. Busy as usual. Durn.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Harry,  3 more days,  You still Hungry..??


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup!

Hope we get a crowd.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright lets get a head count. Who all is coming?

Wednesday 7:30 at the rib ranch


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Not gonna make this one....


----------



## germag (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup...see you there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 26, 2010)

Count me in.

Hey Gunner, Drag ole TW along with-ya.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to be stuck at work...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

me and the g/f will be there.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> me and the g/f will be there.



Gosh Jamie....that's a creepy avatar! Guess you meant it to be like that didn't U????
I can't make it, getting packed to leave out crack 'o dawn Thurs for HorseCreek to hunt!!!!!  Ya'll have a blast!!!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Oct 27, 2010)

Dangit, not going to make it after all.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> me and the g/f will be there.



 Im in!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2010)

I will be there


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> the g/f will be there.



Alright, im in now!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Alright, im in now!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 27, 2010)

Finally some real bbq


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Finally some real bbq



I'll stick with the hot wangs there... best thing they have.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonna try and make it myself...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Gonna try and make it myself...



The more the merrier!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Finally some real bbq



fer sure


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

I will be there fo sho... i got a kitchen pass for the night so its just me minus ball & chain/kids.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Finally some real bbq





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> fer sure



I have about 20lbs of que in my freezer... think they would mind if i brought it and asked them to heat it up for us???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Finally some real bbq





BBQBOSS said:


> I have about 20lbs of que in my freezer... think they would mind if i brought it and asked them to heat it up for us???



Do it!!! I dare ya!


----------



## germag (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have about 20lbs of que in my freezer... think they would mind if i brought it and asked them to heat it up for us???



I'm down wit' dat! 


Actually, come to think of it maybe you'd better not.....I'm betting they won't like getting upstaged.....we might not be welcome to come back next time....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 27, 2010)

Should I bring my rollerskates or what?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

germag said:


> I'm down wit' dat!
> 
> 
> Actually, come to think of it maybe you'd better not.....I'm betting they won't like getting upstaged.....we might not be welcome to come back next time....



Yeah i better hold off cause the guy i cooked this for has bunches of guns and his wife has an itchy trigger finger. I dont need anymore ventilation holes in me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Jranger (Oct 27, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Should I bring my rollerskates or what?



I'll buy you a beer if you wear em...


----------



## germag (Oct 27, 2010)

It was a good time! Good to see everybody.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 27, 2010)

Enjoyed the excellent company as always.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

Another good one guys and gals!  Good to see everyone again!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

Had a great time!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 28, 2010)

Good to see y'all as always


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Had a great time!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Oct 28, 2010)

Hate that I missed it.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Had a great time!



You were a wild woman last night night...

I don't think I've seen any one have that much fun...

Good to see all you guys again...I need to get out more.


----------

